# Charging for 'site visits'



## sawakatoome (24 May 2008)

My new self-employing job (I.T. Consultancy) is going to entail callouts from time to time. Which means I'll need to factor in costs for travel expenses .. does anyone know what the standard rate is per mile?


Also, should I charge an extra standard 'callout charge', like maybe €25 for the site visit (irrespective of distance and time allowance)?


Fergal #.


----------



## sawakatoome (17 Jun 2008)

bump


----------



## mathepac (17 Jun 2008)

Try using the search facility (3rd button from the right), topic covered before, and the moderators may have words with you regrading the bump on your own post.

I.T. Consultancy - hhhmmm.


----------



## Towger (17 Jun 2008)

Do you think I could get a plummer to have look at a washing machine for €25. Try shifting the decimal point and adding some. And then some more.


----------



## sparkeee (17 Jun 2008)

is that some one who picks plums?


----------



## DavyJones (17 Jun 2008)

Towger said:


> Do you think I could get a plummer to have look at a washing machine for €25. Try shifting the decimal point and adding some. And then some more.


 
Really? that much? If you ever need a plumber, give me a shout


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Jun 2008)

sawakatoome said:


> My new self-employing job (I.T. Consultancy) is going to entail callouts from time to time. Which means I'll need to factor in costs for travel expenses .. does anyone know what the standard rate is per mile?
> 
> 
> Also, should I charge an extra standard 'callout charge', like maybe €25 for the site visit (irrespective of distance and time allowance)?
> ...


 
You should be able to work out per mile what running a car and being on site per hour costs.


----------



## sawakatoome (17 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Sorry for the terse original post .. I lost my job (working in a software solutions company) earlier this year, my wife and I were very busy trying to raise a small family and make ends meet .. I'm currently a stay-at-home Dad (with multiple sclerosis) trying to bring up two small boys .. and, well, its rare I get a chance to go online for long these days. Oh well.


Sorry if I stepped on any toes with the post. Thanks anyway.


----------



## sparkeee (18 Jun 2008)

Lets call it a "call out charge",most professionals do this.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jun 2008)

Do you know what it currently costs you per hour to break even.


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Jun 2008)

Best bet is to try to find out from sources in the industry (not your direct competitors) how they structure their charges and if these make sense to you, adopt their policies or adapt them as you see fit.


----------



## techman (15 Jul 2008)

You could charge a standard hourly rate and also a slightly higher rate for the first half hour. This would cover a callout cost.

Example: €50 per hour, €60 for first half hour.


----------



## j26 (15 Jul 2008)

You could have banded rates €25 up to 10 miles, €40 up to 30 miles etc (obviously work out your own prices and distances)

I suppose civil service mileage rates would be a good starting point to look at as I believe several organisations benchmark off these.


----------



## d2x2 (26 Jul 2008)

To give you a rough idea...

When we travel outside of Dublin (where we are based) the company I work for reimburses mileage at the rate of 57 cents per mile. However, each client agrees a different mileage rate which could be anything from 57-89 cents per mile.

BTW some clients agree to different rates for different engine sizes.

Hope this helps


----------



## hikicker (26 Jul 2008)

I'm in the critical power industry (Comms rooms etc) and charge €300 for a callout which includes first hour labour or travel. An hourly rate (depending on time of day) starting at €70 per hour for weekdays up to €170 for more unsocial hours is charged thereafter. The general rule of thumb within most industries is a minimum of 4 hours charge per callout whether you are on site for 5 minutes or 3 hours. Mileage should be approx €1 per mile (63 cent/km) charged to client


----------

